# Almost Tired of Trying...Fished ML on 06/23/2013



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

It's a tough fishery that takes upwards of a year of constant fishing to figure out. The fish stick to patterns depending on water height, time of year, water temp, and wind. I know of lots of people catching fish consistently, but they have worked hard to find those spots and dial in the fish.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^what he said. To add, I've been a die hard lagoon man for years but have recently broadened my horizons and now fish more of the IRL. I've been on a spot for the past 2 weeks and have caught 10-15 over slot reds every time I've been out. I was just out yesterday, Sunday, and had the whole area to myself which is out of the norm for anyday on Mosquito. Point being, do not limit yourself to specific areas but spend some time exploring other possibilities and it will pay off. The water is still murky at best and super shallow so be very observant.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks After hours. Funny you should say check out the IRL because for the past 2 summers I have focused on an area there and did ok. I think you might of just persuaded me to avoid ML and just stick to what works.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I went out yesterday as well and fished the IRL. I have avoided the ML for a while now due to heavy pressure. The water is still very murky in the Indian River. I did find some fish however that were willing to eat before the storms rolled in. Had a inshore slam. Trout, Redfish and a Small snook that smashed a paddle tail on a jig head. Went 0 for 2 on small tarpon. Got hooked up twice and didn't manage to get either in the boat. Broke out the fly rod and had fun with small tailing reds. It's a tough bite right now from what most anglers I talk to at the ramp are saying. You have to find patterns and area's that consistently hold fish. It takes time and a lot of awareness. Just be patient you'll find area's that will produce. 

Tight lines


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I havent been on the lagoon in about 12 weeks....I have allot of spots to check when I get back on this weekend


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I did drive by bio lab ramp yesterday on my way home and only found a parking lot with 2 people parked in it. The ramp is already real shallow to navigate out of but from what I saw yesterday it was not do able unless you paddled out or trolled to the midway point. Pretty unusual seeing it this dead on a Sunday..


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Well if anyone see a guy in pushing a 2011 Bass Tracker around with a giant motor on the back and standing on the front with a bamboo push pole stop by and say hi. I probably stick out like a sore thumb. I know I bought the wrong boat but when I started I was really into fresh water. I am working on changing that now.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I think the problem allot of people have, when new to the lagoons, is their pace and persistence. Slow is best when learning. When you find fish, even if they're not biting. Take notice of the terrain and water depth, whether they're tailing, stalking, laid up or cruising. These fish are well schooled in the cat and mouse game we play, even the IRL reds. Don't give up on a spot cause you didn't see fish. Just cause an area didn't have fish when you where there, doesn't mean they weren't crawling all over hours before or hours after you left. Give it some time, and the reward will be worth it. You'll have your good days, bad days and freaking epic days.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a tough fishery at times. If you are out multiple times a week its easier to get dialed in. For those of us that get to fish once a week it can be more challenging to locate fish quickly. I have been fishing there for over 15 years and still have plenty of mediocre days sprinkled with some epic days here and there.
Take notes about weather, time of year and what you are seeing. If you aren't having any luck finding fish move around to different areas. If you find fish and can't get them to eat change bait and presentation.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I typically will stick in an area for a while since its pretty hard for me to get shallow. The boat floats in about 8 inches of water which is good but that is with the motor out of the water but with no jackplate it takes about 20 inches of water for me turn the big motor on. Once I downsize I should be able to pick up and move around better.


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

Was out there Sunday after not being on the lagoon in weeks and got into some really nice tails around 2pm. Came across about 15 in an hour but had my gf on the bow and well you know how that goes. Right before we left I put a 28 inch trout in the boat that was tailing, and saw another 4-5 trout with their noses buried so deep in the thick grass that they had no idea we were above them. 

Time and patience are key, and sometimes you just get lucky! Worth the wait though, trust me...


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I spent years dialing in the IRL so as to avoid the ML. Had most seasons figured out except summer wasn't a constant for me. This algae mess has got the patterns all messed up for me. And of course now I have less time to relearn with kids and a business. But yes the ML can be frustrating or epic. For me the algae mess has made it so ridiculous to pattern only spending a couple days a month there I have all but given up on the ML.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I havent been on the lagoon in about 12 weeks


Ouch! Shoulda asked for a ride. Most of us are always happy to oblige.


----------

